# Silly question but - Ultrasound scan



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi there

Which type of ultrascan is used to check the depth/level of the endometrium?

Is it abdominal or trans-vaginal?

best wishes to everyone on the baby trail
cb64


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

CB64

I believe its always vaginal - mine certainly have always been.  I am not sure how an abdominal one would measure the thickness accurately.

Mandy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi CB - Its vaginal to get a proper look.  Don't worry though, its not painful and is over with quite quickly 

Good Luck with your tx

Best wishes
Jennifer xx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Yip i can cofirm its the great old vaginal scan! (If you want a laugh take your partner along, when the doctor whips the condom on it, and puts the gel on they look rather sheepish - okay mine does!!!)  But as the others say really quick.  Its easier if you wear something knowing that you have to get your knickers off!  (Instead of going like i have in about 100 layers and having to get out of all of them to get to my knickers!)


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone.

best wishes

cb64


----------

